# Covan's dash



## 369GTO (Mar 23, 2010)

Hello All. I'm waiting for restocking from Thunder Road Dash for a 69 dash panel with guages. I need a little help with how these units are installed, ie how much cutting to the original dash is required and of course, a difficulty level! Covans does not have any available instructions, video or pictures. Can anyone rate these units and maybe post a couple of pics? Thanks Jim


----------



## Instg8ter (Sep 28, 2010)

or you could just make your own.....not sure on the 69's but the 66' pad clips in with two posts through the dash for nuts.




























was'nt about to drop the 850.00 Just Dashes wanted so i made one


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Hey, I resemble that remark!..:rofl:......69 Dash PADS are a lot of money (900). I haven't seen Covans dash panel for the 69, but the 67 one looks pretty nice. Eric


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Jim,

Have you received the Covan Dash yet? Have you installed it? I’m curious since I’m looking into purchasing a 69 GTO in the near future. I believe the 69 GTO dash is one piece where as the 70-72 is two pieces. If I am incorrect please let me know. 

Thanks,
Joe


----------



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

The dash pad is one BIG piece and its shape is unique to '69. It's molded foam with a steel backing. Just Dashes does a complete overhaul of the dash. I've seen pics of their work and it looks really good - basically as good as new. But, it's pricey for sure. Years ago I peeled all the brittle vinyl off of one of the really bad dashes I had and tried to stretch new vinyl over it on a hot day. Forget about it - way too many curves and holes to work around. I have serious reservations about a product that basically caps the old dash. I just don't see how you'll get a good fit around the glove box and heater vent bezels. Covan's looks like it makes an aftermarket housing for guages that should fit into the dash pad. It's not an entire dash pad assembly.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

*Covan's Dash*

MagnumBS,

Thanks for the info. So what are our options, can we cut the dash and mount Covan gauge cluster to the old dash? Could we install a 70-72 dash in a 69 gto and then install a the Covan gauge cluster? 

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## MagnumBS (Apr 10, 2011)

I'm not sure about how interchangable the '69 dash and 70's dashes are, honestly. The 1970's dashes look very different in terms of the gauges. As far as altering a '69 dash for the Covan product, you'd be better served running that past them. I'm not sure. If you can find some good pics of a 70's GTO firewall from the interior, you might be able to determine what changes they made to the mounting of the dash between the two years. It may be identical, which means that you have some options open to you if you're OK with not having the correct dash in the vehicle. Bear in mind, too, that the '69 dashes are different for A/C and non-A/C as well. I'm not sure that's the case in the 70's models, but would imagine it is. Good luck. I missed the opportunity to buy a near flawless dash years ago for about $250 and continue to kick myself today for not doing so.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

*Dash*

Thanks for the info. I sent a couple e-mails to Covan's but no response. I will give them a call. I guess another option would be to just replace the gauges individually. The sizes are 3 3/8, correct?


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Jim, 

I contacted Year One and this was the response I got:

"The cluster area must be cut away to accept the new cluster. When properly cut the cut area is covered by the new cluster. This cluster works with the factory a/c vent and control. The radio area is not pre-cut but can be cut to work with a factory radio."

Hope this helps some.


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Jim/Any, 

Have you installed this dash yet?

Thanks,

Joe


----------

